# Belkin wireless router causes loss of internet connection



## keh (Dec 24, 2008)

I just moved and am trying to setup my wireless home network. The internet connection (verizon dsl) works just fine when the modem (Westell Wirespeed) is connected directly to my pc, but when I try to connect the Belkin wireless modem I lose internet. I have tried resetting the router, but this does not help. When I run ipconfig under the command prompt my computer does not even show any information for the Belkin router. I have lost the software for the router, which would probably fix everything. Is there anything else I can do or do I just have to go buy a different router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## keh (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help. These are the steps I took and everything that happened.

I reset the router while it was plugged only into the power source (no ethernet cords were plugged into it.) When I did, all of the lights on the router flashed, and then the "power" light, the "wireless" light and the "internet" light stayed on. All the other lights stayed off.

Then I turned off the computer, unplugged the modem, and unplugged the router.

Then I plugged the router into the WAN/internet port on the modem, and then plugged the computer into one of the LAN ports on the back of the router.

Then I connected the modem to its power source and waited until the connected light was steady.

Then I connected the router to its power source and waited. At first the "power" light came on along with the "wireless" light, then "modem"light came on, but not the "internet" light.

When I booted up the computer the "1" port on the router lit up as well.

The following is what appeared when i did "ipconfig /all" under the command prompt:

0 Ethernet adapter : 

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Primary WINS Server . . . . :
Secondary WINS Server . . . :
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . :
Lease Expires . . . . . . . :

1 Ethernet adapter :

Description . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . : 00-03-47-1A-BC-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 71.111.186.76
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . : 71.111.186.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 71.111.186.1
Primary WINS Server . . . . :
Secondary WINS Server . . . :
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . : 12 26 08 10:49:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . : 12 27 08 12:49:41 AM

Still, I have no internet connection. I plugged the modem back directly into the computer to get a connection to post this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I need to see the IPCONFIG when you're connected to the computer, not when you're connected to the modem.


----------



## keh (Dec 24, 2008)

In the previous test the computer was connected to the router via the computer port on the back of the router, and the router was connected to the modem via the WAN/internet port on the back of the router.

In this test I disconnected both ports, reset the router, then powered down both the router and the computer. I then plugged in only the computer into the router via the computer port on the back of the router, waited a few minutes, and then booted up the computer. This way the modem was not connected to anything.

The following is the ipconfig /all test:

0 Ethernet adapter : 

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Primary WINS Server . . . . :
Secondary WINS Server . . . :
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . :
Lease Expires . . . . . . . :

1 Ethernet adapter :

Description . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . : 00-03-47-1A-BC-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 71.111.188.251
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . : 71.111.188.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 71.111.188.1
Primary WINS Server . . . . :
Secondary WINS Server . . . :
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . : 12 27 08 2:21:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . : 12 27 08 4:21:43 PM

It is strange because the ip address is not much different than the first test (71.111.188.251 vs. 71.111.186.76). Maybe the computer just can't detect the router somehow??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a public IP address, which means the router is really screwed up, or you're connecting the modem to a LAN port and not the correct WAN port of the router.


----------

